# Product's for Blue Leather Interior Care



## Irish_TT (Sep 7, 2020)

Which products do other TT owners use to keep their leather in good shape?

Recently purchased a TT with the blue interior, having sat up for 4 years it badly needs some TLC.

I'm cautious on which products/methods to use with the seats being and unusual colour and my expectations cleaning leather being minimal. So any information/tips on how best to care for this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Most on here use Liquid Leather have a look on eBay for it


----------



## Irish_TT (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks man, is that by gliptone?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Irish_TT said:


> Thanks man, is that by gliptone?


Yes that's the one


----------



## Gal (Aug 9, 2021)

Mine is cracked and hard from the sun and generally never looked after

At AITP there was a leather specialist with kits to recolour your leather. Only £42.
Pm me and I'll dig out their details. I might get two kits and I'd like to dye the centre section black and rear blue


----------

